# About.com- Ibodutant: Potential New Medicine for IBS-D



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

At the risk of sounding like a broken record, prescription medication options for the treatment of IBS are very limited. Recently, Linzess has been approved for IBS-C, but IBS-D remain sadly underserved. So I was happy to see a press release coming out of this year's Digestive Disease Week (DDW) announcing that a medication named _ibodutant_ is in development for IBS-D.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

